# Some tops for the kids



## splinter99 (Dec 17, 2009)

Every year our turnning club puts on a top drive..members turn tops and we donate them to a local hospital..Here are my contrabutions..I embelished them with a rubbber O ring.
These are alot of fun to make and once you get started you cant stop.













Thanks for looking
Comments welcomed


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow those are sweet! How well do they spin? Did you use a chatter tool on them?


----------



## theHullTurn (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow... Beautiful!! They will love those!


----------



## splinter99 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes I used my new chatter tool, It works better than my old homemade ones


----------



## splinter99 (Dec 17, 2009)

They spin about a minute or so


----------



## marter1229 (Dec 17, 2009)

:bananen_smilies046:
Those are great looking tops. What kind of chatter tool do you use?
Thank you for shareing.
Terry


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 17, 2009)

They do look great and are alot of fun to make. What kind of markers do you use to color them???  Where can you find them???  Thanks and thanks for showing.


----------



## splinter99 (Dec 17, 2009)

I really dont know the brand,one of our memberd recently passed away and it had belonged to him, It came with about 10 extra blades and has a nice beefy rubber grip,


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 18, 2009)

Great tops.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 19, 2009)

Tombow makes markers that have a paint brush, as well as, a marker side.  The paint brush side works great on this type of turning.


----------



## RAdams (Dec 19, 2009)

Super Sweet tops! do you color them while they are on the lathe?


----------



## splinter99 (Dec 19, 2009)

These were colored with standard sharpies while on the lathe..I have also used the LePlume artists markers with good results


----------



## bitshird (Dec 19, 2009)

Those are the best tops I've seen, Great turnings.


----------



## Kalai (Dec 22, 2009)

Great job on the tops, I have made tops before but these blow mine away, these are truly top notch tops, aloha.

Chris


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 24, 2009)

Harold,

    Those are amazing!  I am sure the kids will love them.


----------



## neubee (Dec 24, 2009)

The spinning tops look great, and the O ring is a nice touch. I'm sure the children love them.


----------

